# French Foreign Legion



## JasonH

Education Requirements French Foreign Legion 

Just curious if they are the same as the Canadian Requirements if there are requirements getting into the French Foreign Legion education wise.     :warstory:


----------



## Infanteer

Your poor grammatical structure makes your question unintelligible.   However, the official word can be found at the French Embassy here:

http://www.ambafrance-us.org/atoz/legion/index.asp


----------



## JasonH

Ahaha I wrote that half awake, I'm so tired it's not even funny


----------



## JasonH

to be between the age of 17 and 40 years old (Parental or legal tutor authorization is required for minors), 
to hold a valid official identity card, 
to be physically fit for duty wherever he may be needed, 
knowledge of the French language is not necessary because it will be acquired during the contract. 

 I knew that but is that all?

Like here you need "Your grade 10 minimum" type thing, I take it the legion has no requirements for this.


----------



## JasonH

One other question I could not find.

When enlisting you can give up your identity and be given a whole new one.  Now if I were to wash out or what not half way through if I were to join (eek heh) would I still retain this new identity?  Or be thrown back my old one, no exceptions.


----------



## ZipperHead

My advice would be to watch any documentaries that you can find on the Legion. I saw one a few years back, and even though it was an "authorized" documentary, they didn't treat their recruits with kid gloves. If you don't understand French, you will learn all right: you get a punch in the stomach if you answer a question wrong. Brutal stuff for anyone used to our huggy kissy military. From what I saw, there were a lot of Walter Mitty wannabe's trying to get in, and they washed out quick  :crybaby:. The people trying to gain a new identity (ie. criminals) made out better as they were more motivated  :rage: A fair to middling movie that somewhat deals with a guy joining the Legion is The Savior with Dennis Quaid. He's a US army officer, and he offs a bunch of people in a mosque because his wife was killed by muslim extremists, and then joins the Legion (and then becomes a mercenary in the Balkans).

Too many people have unrealistic romantic notions about serving in the Legion (or any military for that matter). And dying for another country, and being treated like shit doesn't rank high on my list of priorities. If you want to start over and want to be a hard troop, good place. 

Al


----------



## JasonH

I'm only 18 and I've already made quite a few mistakes for myself.

I don't have much of a family life outside my niece.  I adore her but the new identity is extremly motivateing piece that has caught my eye.  I've never been one to have romantic notions of military life and I actually prefer a military to have corporal punishment.  Certainly put you in your place, even if I'd wind up on the end of the whacking stick if that ever occured.  I've always been good at learning french, did good in school for it so I'm sure I could get the hang of it pretty quick.  I herd the majority of people who go in don't speak it anyways.  Who knows, maybe after 5 years (if I don't wash out, I'm imagening it to be hell).  I'd be comeing back to the CF unless I like being in the legion.


----------



## ZipperHead

You might want to change your profile, as it says you are 23. You also state that your MOC is 031, but you are in BC. I suspect you are R031. People actually read the profiles, you know......

At 18, you'd be foolish to do what you are thinking of doing. The Legion would chew you up and spit you out. They are hard assed soldiers, because they have to be. I doubt you have done anything at your age that would cause you to start afresh. Jacking a car stereo is hardly the end of the world, and if it was anything worse, you would be in prison, and unable (I would hope) to be able to post messages here. I think teen angst is controlling your thought processes right now. Giving up your life as you know it now to embark on a romantic adventure is far from the most sensible thing you can do. It's your life, but use your hamburger-fed computer (brain) before you do something as serious as that.

Al


----------



## JasonH

I've yet to tinker with my profile since I joined, did it just so it wasn't blank  :dontpanic:


----------



## JasonH

Anyways at the topic at hand.  

It's a real toss up of what I'd like to do.  For several years I've wanted to be in the Army and be Infantry.  And I have the chance to now.

I don't know it's nearly impossible to explain my position on this, it's a personal issuie more then anything.  And if I were a criminal the FFL wouldn't accept me anyways, their background checks will disqualify you now unlike old days won't it?

But the information provided is appreciated, it's just what I do within the next few weeks that'll decide what I want to do with my life.  I want the adventure of going out and seeing the world and everything else and I understand I can do that simply joining the CF, god knows we could use the personal.  But I don't quite know if the CF is for me?  I'm not sure but I'm sure to find out within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jungle

Jay Hunter said:
			
		

> to be between the age of 17 and 40 years old (Parental or legal tutor authorization is required for minors),
> to hold a valid official identity card,
> to be physically fit for duty wherever he may be needed,
> knowledge of the French language is not necessary because it will be acquired during the contract.
> 
> I knew that but is that all?
> 
> Like here you need "Your grade 10 minimum" type thing, I take it the legion has no requirements for this.


When I trained with the FFL, we received a recruiting briefing from a FFL officer. After the briefing, we asked one of their Sgts about the prerequisites for joining; he replied, half jokingly, that if we had two arms and two legs we met the requirements...  : Needless to say, none of us were interested...
Right now, Legion recruits come mostly from East European countries...


----------



## JasonH

Don't forget the side order of guts and courage and you're in lol.

Sounds like my type of thing.  I hear the majority of new recruits are between 17-25 but only 30 in 350 ever make it or something like that.


----------



## JasonH

Who knows, maybe if I do join I'll wash out and come crawling back to the CF... man that'd be an ego killer but hey it'd be nice to know I'd be the few who tried.
But I'd definitly leave the future open for another go at it  :soldier:


----------



## NavyGrunt

Maybe if your attitude is "CF is second" you should stay away from it. Goto the legion. And don't bother come home. I doubt your tough enough if you live upto your user name "ston3r". Don't come crawling back because we don't want you.


----------



## JasonH

Hey now don't turn this into a flame war please.  I'm trying to keep it civil and I mean no ill-words towards the members.  I don't think of CF as "second place".

It's just I'm breezing through the militaries and what they might have to offer.  You know some people might wanna give a few years to a country here and say go to britain or australia (One member for example, Wes.. or so I believe thats his reason).  But in any case it's more of the "experiance the world" type thing... I know I contradict myself a lot but I've never been to grand on explaining myself.


----------



## Mr. Ted

Friend of mine at the end of high school joined the Legion.  His last semester in high school was OAC french.
He was extremely physically fit, very motivated to do well and a natural athlete.  His father had been an MP in the USARMY and his cousin became a Royal Marine Commando.

My buddy went to France, got thru the selection process allright, and essentially dissapeared off the face of the earth for the next six months.  I spoke to him again at the end of his five year hitch.  Here's what happened:

Did Basic Legion training, was selected for one of the Para-Commando Regimets, (not all Legionairres end up as infantry - he was a shoe-in however) did four phases of infantry training incuding Jungle Warfare(the time he was closest to giving up), arctic/mountain, desert and FIBUA, as well as airborne quals and all sorts of nasty para-commando stuff.  Training was brutal.  A good example?  Didn't shave close enough one morning to the satisfaction of his training "caporal" who then proceeded to burn the stubble of his face with a lighter.  I am not making that up.  Swimming across the pool carrying giant chunks of concrete.  Morning runs around the castle included a confidence jump over a gap over a sixty foot fall.  No net.  No hugs.  No excuses.

Many Euro nations sent elite troops to South America in the early 90's (probably Columbia but he never came clean with me)to fight narcos.  He lost his first friend there and had to carry his semi-decomposed body out of the bush at the end of that engagment.
Spent time protecting "French Interests" in sub-saharn Africa, where he lost another friend during a riot of some sort.
One of the first units into Kuwait during Operation Desert Storm were the Legion in APCs who fought so far and fast they overshot their objectives in the first 72 hours in a big way. Showed me photos of sitting in the desert with a shamag around his face, surrendering Iraquis, blown-up T72s, etc.  Sobering stuff.

Two Yanks tried to escape from Basic during the first few weeks.  Were chased, grabbed, beaten and thrown in jail courtesy of the Legion.  Who knows for how long.

Learned French so quick and dirty in an environment so bloody intense he spoke with a heavy french accent for years afterwards. That, friends and neighbours, weirded me out in a big way.  Used to get the shakes so bad if he didn't down a 26er of alchohol by 10 o'clock at night.  Another bit of weirdness.  Fell off a cliff during arctic/mountain phase training and was saved by virtue of the fact that he had bergens strapped to both his front and his back - cushioned his fall somewhat.  

Did five years and became a training "caporal" himself.  Woke up his candidates at three in the morning every morning by throwing all their kit out the window of the castle they inhabit during basic.  Had them climb up buildings using the water pipes along the outside.  Again, no net, no hugs, no SHARP training.  Massive amount of trg injuries.  Many people getting weird during their hitch.  Many coming home feeling neither Canadian nor French.  

He gave his airborne wings and all decorations to his little brother and had little interest in keeping them or extending his hitch.  Left after five hard years and rarely speaks of it anymore.

Just a little dose of reality to anyone seriously considering joining.  Politically, be aware that you would essentially be enforcing French interests in former colonies and that may put you in morally ambiguous situations.

Be aware of what you're getting yourself into and decide whether it's worth the white kepi.

Mr. Ted


----------



## NavyGrunt

the challenge is there for sure. However my recent readings say that they have lightened up in the last couple years, however that could be bogus. Makes me wonder if Im man enough.....Id like to think I am.....


----------



## G3RM

What the hell is with you posting 3 post in a row? 

Do it all in one, save my scroll mouse the wear and tare


----------



## JasonH

Thank you ted about that information it's very much appreciated!

Sorry about the 3 posts


----------



## Mr. Ted

All I can say is be very, very sure you want in.  The first hitch is 3 - 5 years(I don't recall which) and you can't get out of the Legion before that initial hitch is done.  Trg is not a walk in the park.

You may want to join a reserve infantry unit and see how you measure up.  You may find it harder than you thought.  Especially dealing with little to no sleep for extended periods.  Ain't nothing worse than being on an Ex where you get no sleep because you're patrolling at night, then settling into your hootchie at 0400 for a catnap only to be woken up half an hour later to stand to.  Talk about your morale bottoming out after then tenth time that happens.  May prove to be a wake up call for you, no pun intended.  Then you can determine if you want to wick it up a notch or five by joing the FFL.

Ted


----------



## Stakhanov

EVERYTHING you need to know about the FFL is in a great book I read when this thought was crossing my mind as well called, "Life in the French Foreign Legion".  It is pretty much an information book, and a story about a guy from BC (Evan McGorman...the author) who was in the FFL for a while.  It tells you everything you need to know, plus some stories about his experiences.  How to Join, what to expect and when, he even tells you the best tricks of going Awol...He never did though, and apparently it happens a lot in the FFL...though few are successful.  He also tells it waht seems straight up, he went to Bosnia for a while with the FFL when it was pretty dangerous over there, and went to Africa.  He in no way romantacizes the life...he makes it very clear what type of person you have to be to ssurvive in the Legion, let alone actually enjoy it.

You can get it off of Amazon.ca....or im sure you can get it ordered through any other book store.It's $20 CDN, and if you are seriously considering the FFL, and you want detailed information (it even tells you exactly what physical fitnesss tests are done, etc...and all about the identity changing etc) this is it, from a Canuck who has done it, and is now retired in BC.


----------



## calno

Check this site out, alot of info. Got it off the 1PPCLI website(official)

http://www.foreignlegionlife.com/chapter1.htm#whatisffl

calno


----------



## Danjanou

Off hand I've got to agree with Allan re not doing this, and for the same reasons, but hey your call.

Re the ID thing, yes you are given an new identity, although it's not mandatory, and after 3 years IIRC you may request to switch back to your original name if you so choose. Now bear in mind you don't get to choose your new name/nationality it's rather arbitrary. Should you choose to keep it, you can be issued appropriate identity papers in that name after the completion of your contract. Mind that's the traditional reason for joining, to bury your past and later get a fresh start in life.

Bear in mind my info is rather dated and things may have changed. As Infanteer suggested check this out with their official sources. There was a few threads on the Legion here a while back with links, a site search should dig them up.  

I would presume that should you wash out or be rejected at any point your original documents Identity are returend to you along with the proverbial train ticket back to where you joined up (Brest, Paris, Strasbourg)


----------



## QORvanweert

What do you guys think about the FFL, it's fighting abilities, training, pt, guns/equipment/ammo ...etc? From what I have heard they are considered to be one of the best fighting forces in the world, us reservists' aside, and have a fascinating history with several distinguished battles..  also, how do you think the average Infanteer would stack up beside your typical "Kepi-Blanc"?


----------



## Jungle

This subject has been discussed at length. Do a search of the forums, you will find a lot of info on the FFL". By "distinguished battles" I guess you are referring to something like Camerone, where they lost the battle and only 8 Legionnaires survived ?


----------



## QORvanweert

Distinguished does not necessarily mean won, however, Camerone was on my mind while I wrote my first post, I was hoping for more recent exploits which there isn't easily accessible literature about.. ie, any involvements after the "Humanitarian Mission in Rwanda"
 in regards to your statement that only "8" survived, well,

"L'assaut final est donne. Bientot il ne reste autour de Maudet que cinq hommes: le caporal Maine, les legionnaires Catteau, Wensel, Constantin, Leonhard. Chacun garde encore une cartouche; ils ont la baÃƒÂ¯onnette au canon et, refugies dans un coin de la cour, le dos au mur, ils font face; a un signal, ils dechargent leurs fusils a bout portant sur l'ennemi et se pre- cipitent sur lui a la baionnette. Le souslieutenant Maudet et deux legionnaires tombent, frappes a mort. *Maine et ses deux camarades * vont être massacres quand un officier mexicain se precipite sur eux et les sauve; il leur crie:  «Rendez-vous! » - 
 «Nous nous rendrons si vous nous promettez de relever et de soigner nos blesses et si vous nous laissez nos armes ». Leurs baÃƒÂ¯onnettes restent menaçantes. 
 «On ne refuse rien a des hommes comme vous!  » repond l'officier. "
 I do believe that there were only 3 survivors, as the above text illustrates.....


----------



## Jungle

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> I do believe that there were only 3 survivors, as the above text illustrates.....


You may be right... There are many versions to that story. Here is another one: http://www.herodote.net/histoire04301.htm
While I was on a course with the FFL, some Legionnaires told me 2 men had survived... choose the version you prefer, I think there is a lot of romance around that battle... 
In the mean time, I will close down this topic. Use the search engine with your question, then if you still have questions, come back and ask them.
Have fun...


----------



## legionnaire

hey,
   after spending 6 years sitting on my *** in the canadian army wasting my time ive decided to go out and join a real fighting unit. im off to try out for the french foreign legion to see what it is like to be in a real army. 
   my question is, after 5 years away will i have to redo my basic and QL3 again ? the only reason i would rejoin the CF is because im not going to spend my whole life in the FFL and the army is the one thing im really good at, so might as well come back here and live the easy life and get a big paycheck while im at it.


----------



## canuck101

Watch your wallet and stay alive. They pay you in cash and if you leave it alone it has been know to walk away. Why not try the royal marines if you want to get into hair area's of the world.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Your going to the REAL army? Hell I thought that line was just for people talking about the reserves when in the  reg force.  
If you spent 6 years "sitting on your ass and wasting your time"theres probably a good reason for it.  Maybe your one of the soldiers who gets tasked with being a barracks NCO for 4 years, because your battalion wants you back oh so bad.


----------



## NavyGrunt

See you in 3mos when we make you eat your words. >


----------



## legionnaire

well first off i said a real fighting force, i never said canada isnt a real army. 2nd off there was a reason i spent those 6 years on my ass, i was dumb enough to join a unit where the type of soldier you are depended on how good the stories you tell are. tell you what, you go into work tomorrow and you look around, whatever unit you are in, whether it be 3 PPCLI, 4 ESR, RCDs' or the 432nd worchesire, glockshire, and whiltshire crazy hats, take a look around. look at the people you work with and ask yourself how hard it is for the average joe to get to where you are. its not hard, especially if you are a bitch, faggot or ethnic minority who walks in when the CF has one of their quotas to fill.
   ive served with people who had so much potential it pissed me off to no end to see them not getting the challenges they wanted. these same people getting passed over for promotion because they dont lick enough bag. i was one of those guys,  and after enough time i decided to go out and get the challenge i deserved.
   you can knock what im saying all you want, but look around and it will hit you, there are plenty of great soldiers in the CF, some of the best in the world, but there is so many things holding them back from being what they really can be. 
  but anyways, i didnt write the post to get into a debate about the canadian army, ive done that enough and ive heard all sides of the story. to the MEN in the canadian army who try to be more than the army will let them i have nothing but respect for you. i know what its like to have to do pt at lunch and after work because you have to run at a slow pace in the morning because of all the fat asses who know that as long as they show up they will move up the ranks.
   so if anyone can answer my question about whether or not i will have to do basic and QL3 again i would appreciate it. thanks, and keep up the good work.
  oh yeah, and no you wont see me in 3 months, sorry but im not going to fail this like you did your mighty mo QL3 course buddy.


----------



## Franko

Have fun......they are going to eat you *ALIVE*

Then you can come back....and do your basic courses all over again, because they will become obsolete   >

Regards


----------



## NavyGrunt

legionnaire said:
			
		

> oh yeah, and no you wont see me in 3 months, sorry but im not going to fail this like you did your mighty mo QL3 course buddy.



Seems to me like you've already failed life. Congrats on choosing the french army. You'll help the long standing tradition of providing material for jokes around the world. Well YOU won't because YOU wont get in.


----------



## legionnaire

well i see you guys are sitting on the internet while you should be at work, or are you all just maggots who pretend to be in the army and come onto a website to talk about how tough you are and how many kills you got on roto 15 in bosnia ?
  so i did say canada isnt a real army, it is true, but there are real soldiers in it.
  and to you mr white, tell you what, you come say this to my face and ill be happy to pluck that feather out of your elephant slipper and make you eat it


----------



## Bograt

legionnaire said:
			
		

> look at the people you work with and ask yourself how hard it is for the average joe to get to where you are. its not hard, especially if you are a *****, faggot or ethnic minority who walks in when the CF has one of their quotas to fill.



Glad to see you leaving. 

Before you go, you might want to see a Doctoc and get that chip removed from your shoulder.


----------



## NavyGrunt

legionnaire said:
			
		

> well i see you guys are sitting on the internet while you should be at work, or are you all just maggots who pretend to be in the army and come onto a website to talk about how tough you are and how many kills you got on roto 15 in bosnia ?
> so i did say canada isnt a real army, it is true, but there are real soldiers in it.
> and to you mr white, tell you what, you come say this to my face and ill be happy to pluck that feather out of your elephant slipper and make you eat it



Internet tough guy alert


And second of all calling yourself a legionaire before even showing up at the castle is nice way to ensure being a failure. A legionaire would have a fit if he heard that. IF you do go that bit of advice will save you a few teeth. It would be a shame to flunk out of the legion and then come back to Canada with a nasty dental infection and not be able to rejoin the fake army for your "fat paycheck"


----------



## legionnaire

you still didnt explaing why you are sitting online when you are supposed to be some bug tough soldier, perhaps you could clear that one up for me.
  and about the name, sorry it was the first thing that came to mind, i guess i could have spent half an hour coming up with something cool like mr mp5 and picking out a photo to show everyone how tough i am, but i just typed the first thing that came to mind


----------



## winchable

Man, this is going to be fun,
Click -Banned-


----------



## ackland

legionnaire said:
			
		

> you still didnt explaing why you are sitting online when you are supposed to be some bug tough soldier,



Well I hope you don't have much spelling to do tough man.


----------



## NavyGrunt

I'm off. If you wanna take a feather from any part of my body take it to private messages.   :-* hugs and kisses Legie


----------



## Bograt

Wonder why he was passed over for promotion? He seems very articulate, apt, capable, shows initiative, etc...


----------



## ackland

Bograt said:
			
		

> Wonder why he was passed over for promotion? He seems very articulate, apt, capable, shows initiative, etc...



LMAO ;D


----------



## marshall sl

Oh Boy!! They are going to eat you alive!! When I was in Ismailia with UNEF2, we had a battalion of them stay in the transient Quarters. They were being shipped out of Lebanon. Their CO was killed in an ambush on a UN convoy and the rest declared war on both aggressors . The UN had to pull them out.   I met a few of them, very intense men. 

Good luck Boy!!!


----------



## winchable

Well he won't be able to respond, read or do anything folks, he's out on his ass as far as I'm concerned and can have fun in France. He'll probably be pretty confused at first, seems like the kind of guy who might hit the computer due to an error message popping up, but that's life..perhaps he's the missing link? D'know.

Less then 10 posts and he managed to prove himself a complete tool, so lets all wish him well at the castle.
I thought perhaps a musical sendoff might be appropriate:
REFRAIN 
Tiens, voila du boudin, voila du boudin, voila du boudin, 
Pour les Alsaciens, les Suisses et les Lorrains, 
Pour les Belges, y en a plus, pour les Belges, y en a plus, 
Ce sont des tireurs au cul. 

I 
Au Tonkin, la Legion immortelle 
A Tuyen-Quang illustra notre drapeau, 
Heros de Camerone et freres modeles 
Dormez en paix dans vos tombeaux. 

II 
Au cours de nos campagnes lointaines, 
Affrontant la fievre et le feu, 
Oublions avec nos peines, 
La mort qui nous oublie si peu, 
Nous, la Legion. 

Sonnerie A 
Nous sommes des degourdis, 
Nous sommes des lascars, 
Des types pas ordinaires, 
Nous avons souvent notre cafard, 
Nous sommes des Legionnaires. 

Sonnerie B 
Nos anciens ont su mourir, 
Pour la gloire de la Legion, 
Nous saurons bien tous perir, 
Suivant la tradition.


----------



## big_castor

Of course, you know you'll have to learn to speak french ?


----------



## NavyGrunt

I'm sure it will come easy considering his obvious skill with language :


----------



## Infanteer

Well, I can see this thread has run its course....


----------



## Military mind

I was wondering if anybody here has been or though about joining the foreign legion?  :threat:


----------



## big bad john

Which one, French or Spanish?


----------



## tomahawk6

Its harder to get into the French Foreign Legion than the CF. I think its strength is around 8000 men. Once you sign the contract you are on the hook for 5 years. You cannot get out of the contract - unless you desert. But if they catch you, then you will have an even harder time. They are a hard lot. Very tough training. Dont plan on much freedom during your first 5 years.


----------



## noreaga808

My co-worker was in the French Foreign Legion, he said they have as much freedom as any other military. He managed to come back to Canada when he was allotted enough time while still serving. From his stories and pictures I get the impression he recieved some good hard training and loved it even though he had some discipline that wouldn't be allowed here in Canada. One thing he also said, most of the legends that are out there about the Legion are myths. It's worth joining if you're up for the challenge and the major lifestyle change, heck he almost sold me on going. 

There's alot of info available about the French Foreign Legion on this site, just got to do a search. Plus you can google it and find a bunch of stuff on it also on the net.


----------



## noreaga808

Oh yeah, some NCO's and commissioned officers tend to be harder on Anglo members(English) compared to any other members from different countries for some reason.


----------



## Torlyn

And don't forget to sew the Ninja-Sniper badge on your uniform.  I hear it goes over quite well.   :

Anyway, a simple google search (was this too much for ya???) gives you all the info you need at:
http://www.foreignlegionlife.com/

Bonne chance!

T


----------



## big bad john

Torlyn said:
			
		

> And don't forget to sew the Ninja-Sniper badge on your uniform.   I hear it goes over quite well.     :
> 
> Anyway, a simple google search (was this too much for ya???) gives you all the info you need at:
> http://www.foreignlegionlife.com/
> 
> Bonne chance!
> 
> T



Try this URLt is the French Foreign Legion link from the French Embassy in the US.

http://www.info-france-usa.org/atoz/legion/index.asp

I have worked with a few of them, they are tough.  Take French lessons before you go, they do believe in corporal punishment.


----------



## noreaga808

Yeah, they do have creative ways of helping you learn the language quickly.  My buddy from work didn't say what but stressed to me to take some courses before going if I did decide to join. On the note of punishment one of his NCO's knocked him out cold for getting into a fight in town the night before. Plus in his words he was "sent to the hole". I thought he got locked up but it just meant he was stuck with garrison duties for a few days but also missed out on a huge exercise with all the military branches that was put on for some higher up and lost out in parading for Bastille Day. Bastille Day is huge in France, foreigners come from all over for it especially to see the French Foreign Legion on parade. Plus the lovely ladies just love them up, especially over the reg force guys. Must be the mystic of the Legion. If you do join don't screw up before Bastille day, huge party. He did say towards the end of his 5 years service in regards to corporal punishment that overall they did back off a little in it's use throughout the Legion.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

BTW this was discussed before please do a search.


----------



## JohnnySav

Has anyone ever looked into this or given it a go, or even thought about it? :warstory:


----------



## Michael OLeary

Searching on "French Foreign Legion" will result in three pages of thread links, some of which may provide you some of the information you're seeking:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search


----------



## swollen_collen

Does anyone here have personal experience in the french foreign legion? I am thinking of going to France to join because ill most likley be denied entry into the Canadian forces because of my weapons ban.. any insight??


----------



## the 48th regulator

Unfortunately this is arm.ca, not armee.fr

But the computer is a Magical item

French Foreign Legion Q & A

dileas

tess


----------



## paracowboy

well, if I were interested in joining a specific unit belonging to the military of a foreign government, I would look for websites devoted to that military, and specifically, that unit.

I wouldn't go to a website devoted to the military of a seperate nation altogether. If I did, though, I would certainly search through any forum on that website for info.

But, I'm crazy like that.


----------



## big bad john

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Searching on "French Foreign Legion" will result in three pages of thread links, some of which may provide you some of the information you're seeking:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search


Try Mike's suggestion.  It has been discussed here before.  Be warned that they are pretty selective.


----------



## George Wallace

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Unfortunately this is arm.ca, not armee.fr
> 
> But the computer is a Magical item
> 
> French Foreign Legion Q & A
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Once again the questions are being asked.....Why?........Times have changed, so has the Legion.


----------



## tomahawk6

New article about the FFL .

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/05/12/AR2007051201478.html


----------



## Benny

JasonH said:
			
		

> knowledge of the French language is not necessary because it will be acquired during the contract.



That's a laugh! An old mate of mine joined the legion about 6 years ago (after having some pretty severe things go wrong in his life and getting a bit screwed up). He didn't know french, and what the instructors would do to 'encourage' its use, would be to have the troops singing french songs when moving. They would move from troop to troop and listen to each person singing. Anyone whose french wasn't perfect was punished. Not really how I'd like to learn a language.


----------



## wildman0101

curios whats hte maximum age requirement???
just curios as im 54ish
                     best regards,,,
                              scoty b...
anyone laughing ill be the last man standing
or maybe ill just go for a beer and do some wishful thinking
or better yet some serious drinkin..
dems the rules..
                                scoty b


----------



## HItorMiss

From    http://www.ambafrance-us.org/atoz/legion/enlist.asp


To be between the age of 17 and 40 years old (Parental or legal tutor authorization is required for minors),


----------



## Michael OLeary

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> To be between the age of 17 and 40 years old (*Parental or legal tutor authorization is required for minors*),



Does said "minor" have to be going willingly as long as parental permission is provided?


----------



## HItorMiss

I would say probably, but it is the Legion after all one never can tell with them


----------



## SiG_22_Qc

damn it, why enlisting in a foreign army when your army's own standard exceed by far except maybe for that UNICORP beret(which i dislike) in every aspects(pay, equipment, our playstation uniform, social benefits, our military tradition). Plus if you wanted to enlist just for the french immersion, you can ask for a posting to Valcartier. :blotto:


----------



## Chain

I was in the Canadian Armed Reserve forces for about a year and a half May 2005-Dec 2006. Went thorugh the BMQ,SQ and most of BIQ but had to pull out a few weeks before grad because of a family situation. I was completely bored out of my mind when I was in the reserves(also few others told me its not much different in the Reg's) excpet more indept training and preperation. Physically this was the easiest job I had. I dreamed of Joing the French Foreign Legion. I heard about it when I was 15 years old from my cousin on my fathers side who is a Lieutenant in the Polish 1st Special Commando Regiment. He is a para and trained(Currently is in the South eastern side of Afghanistan but iell return home in about six motnhs its his second tour of duty) with the 2REP of the Legion and told me "Some of the finest if not the finest soldiers I have ever served ,seen, heard about and been with". The rumours alone fascinated me and I read books about it. There were stories that when the US Marines trained with the 3rd Infantry Regiment in French Guyana they could only stay for about 15 day's in the jungle with full kit,canteens,clothing,GPS,5 full mags of ammo while legionnaires carried on another 30 days in which they had no food water shelter(in which they had to catch it themselves) nothing but the clothes and 5 rounds for their FAMAS(This proves their toughness). Another report say that the Jungle course in French Guyana is the most Difficult in the world and that one time 5 marines actually NO BULL started to cry during the jungle course while Legionnaries stood on laughing and taunting them. The rumours and stories of these men made me want to join. I have all the requirements so so Freench speaking tongue,In good physcial shape,knowlege of the Military life and full knowledge of what I'am getting myself into. Some other interesting info I found:

-During basic in the Legion you sleep for about 5 hours a week, the basic lasts for about six months, though you sleep more as time passes in the basic training,

-For breakfast you eat only a small bread and drink a half cup of coffee so not only are you sleepy your starving to death(Book Legion of the Lost). 

-Brutality is common in that you get a punched in the chest or have to crawl on gravel until your whole front is covered with blood and deep scar wounds. 

-You have a 1 in 10 (Now its 3 in 10) chance of dying during training or comabt.

- On May 12 1978 1978 in Kolwezi,Congo over 2000 Europeans were rescued by the 2REP and lost only 6 Legionnaries and killed some 500 Rebels.

- During the First Gulf War The French Foreign Legion was tasked of protecting NATO and especially American Forces from Iraqi Attack, they were also the first to storm Hueseign Airport and take out key Iraqi ministers.

This is just a sniff of things that happen in the Legion. But after seeing Legionnaires while I was in Paris last summer and hearing the stories about them and that army, this is probably the finest and most tough Army in the world. No other Army or Special Forces can match the Legion except maybe the SAS or SPETZNAZ although I do have my doubts about that.
Anyways Currently I will be going to the University of Alberta, and my major will be Criminology, but the temptation to go over to France and give them my passport is getting stronger and stronger.

To all those leaving and joining the French Foreign Legion good luck and here are some links to go into more indept info about the Legion(Maybe you've seen it before)

Video on The French Foreign Legion
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-6777372516104300363&q=French+Foreign+Legion&total=131&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

Video on the Jungle Course in French Guyana part 1
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=6128019645198718700&q=French+Foreign+Legion&total=130&start=20&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2

Part 2
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=4473457483938531433&q=French+Foreign+Legion&total=130&start=20&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1

Old French Foreign Legion Documentary
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=6891712989544727424&q=French+Foreign+Legion&total=131&start=110&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7

Books:
Legion of The Lost
Making of a Legionnaire
The Naked Soldier(HIGHLY RECOMMEND!)

I'll get more info maybe tommorrow.


----------



## Franko

Chain said:
			
		

> During the First Gulf War The French Foreign Legion was tasked of protecting NATO and especially American Forces from Iraqi Attack, they were also the first to storm Hueseign Airport and take out key Iraqi ministers.



Strange, the Legion took the Al Salman airport. No resistance met by most accounts as well. No ministers either.

Regards


----------



## the 48th regulator

I ate french rations in 1994.

I like them, not only were they neat, but tasty.  My uncle wasn't in the military though, he was a baker.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jungle

Chain said:
			
		

> The rumours alone fascinated me and I read books about it. There were stories that when the US Marines trained with the 3rd Infantry Regiment in French Guyana they could only stay for about 15 day's in the jungle with full kit,canteens,clothing,GPS,5 full mags of ammo while legionnaires carried on another 30 days in which they had no food water shelter(in which they had to catch it themselves) nothing but the clothes and 5 rounds for their FAMAS(This proves their toughness). Another report say that the Jungle course in French Guyana is the most Difficult in the world and that one time 5 marines actually NO BULL started to cry during the jungle course while Legionnaries stood on laughing and taunting them. The rumours and stories of these men made me want to join.



Chain, be careful about the FFL rumours; there are a lot of misconceptions and exagerations about the Legion. They are not some kind of super Soldiers, and they have their problems as an organization. 
The account of the jungle trg in Fr Guyana is good; I did the course a few years before they made that video, and at the time we had beat all the records on the obstacle course. The casualty evacuation seen during part 2 of the videos (around 26 min) was one of the hardest parts of the course. The trg is tough, both physically and mentally, but the Legionnaires are not all they are cracked up to be.
Just to clarify: when they go on long-range patrol for 30 days, usually on the Brazilian border, they are resupplied with rations and water by helicopter regularly.
Finally, it is important to know the Legion belongs to the French Army; it is governed by the same rules and regulations, and uses the same kit. The approach to trg is a bit different, but there is a strong "French Army" flavour to it.


----------



## Chain

I think I enjoyed the Legion's approach to training in that its physically and mentaly draining but overall very good. But alone I still do belive the Legion is what its cracked up to be. But then agian I never met one nore been in training with them so I can't say. The book I read Making of a legionnaire said that his training was over 45 days in the Jungle with no rations no water nothing, they were to catch there own food and water. But there is only one way to find out I guess. But yes at the same time I do know that some of their equipemnt is dated and that there tactics are along the lines of "Waffen SS bravery than smart ones", alone make it a suicide army. But still the stories that were proven true do make the Legion above all other armies that I read about.


Here is an article on their Jungle training http://www.voltigeur1.net/jungle.html


----------



## Jungle

Chain said:
			
		

> But alone I still do belive the Legion is what its cracked up to be.



Sweet dreams !!



			
				Chain said:
			
		

> But then agian I never met one nore been in training with them so I can't say.



Then don't... it's called "staying in your lane".



			
				Chain said:
			
		

> The book I read Making of a legionnaire said that his training was over 45 days in the Jungle with no rations no water nothing, they were to catch there own food and water.



The course is built around the the French Army Commando trg : 3 weeks, divided in 2 phases. The first phase is the "learning" portion, and lasts 2 weeks. It is followed by a week-long "raid", carrying everything you need for the duration. The entire course is run in the jungle, either in the main CEFE installations at camp Szut, or in a bivouac on the shore of the Approuague River. The raid is conducted in the area of the "Monts Tortue", to make it interesting...
Nobody is sent in the jungle for 45 days without food or water...  : they would suffer 50% dead and 99% failure on the rest of the candidates if they did that.




			
				Chain said:
			
		

> But there is only one way to find out I guess.



Have a good trip to Castelnaudary !!!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

This has got me wondering what Chain listens to and believes, and what he listens to and doesn't believe.  What he claims to have heard about the CF seems to be valued as very dismal, as opposed to what he has heard about the French Foreign Legion (FFL) in their employ by the French Army (FFA).  I wonder if he has heard from any foreigners, who have worked with Canadian Forces personnel, as to what they think, as opposed to a short time Reservist's inexperienced impression.  Did that Reservist even get past BMQ/SQ and actually work with Regular Force people, or was it just a quick summer job in a local Armoury?  Seems that some fabulous flights of fiction (FFF) are ruling the day in this conversation so far.


----------



## the 48th regulator

One of the neatest meals was the Sausages with lentles, very tasty.  However, the curry chicken spiced the day up.

dileas

tess


----------



## Chain

I told you I got by BMQ/SQ and most of BIQ but had to quit because of a family emergency. Why all hostile? I met two people who got out of the Reg's and into the Reserves and told me Reg's since its the real real thing go into way more indept on battle tactics training, and real life exercicies but it alone is not very different from the Reserve forces. So don't take my word for it. As I said the SAS and SPETZNAZ maybe the only army's who can match the Legion and perform better. I never knew so much Hostility can grow. When I quit the Army I told them in a joke like status that the reason was for joing the FFL.(But mearly kidding and not serious) Almost everyone in the room including a corporal that I had gotten into a good friendship gave me a cold stare and the same type of hostility,  I would just like to wonder why? I mean I never said the Canadian forces are wusses, and was honoured to be part of it for a year and half but mearly told you the facts. Anyways right now my mind is on getting my degree and seeing what will happen later on in life, and if joining the Legendary (and I do mean Legendary as many documentaries and Military men have called it) French Foreign legion is part of it in my life well then I guess I'll see some of you out on the field cuss I know the Legion is in Afghanistan now. 

And I quote from my link

"They had their supplies, including water, brought in by chopper and left after 15 days. The Legion continued on for 30 days, subsisting on fruits and berries."("So although maybe I made a mistake I ASSUMED that they meant wild food and food in the Jungle)


----------



## Danjanou

Son you have been advised by persons on this board who have been there done that in French Guinea no less. You can choose to take their hard won advice or not, no one is being hostile here just interjecting a little dose of reality into your youthful enthusiasm and second and third hand misinformation.

Yes there is a mythos around Le Legion, but as has been pointed out to you they are a part and parcel of the French Army., no matter what Hollywood may say that differs. Perhaps a bit better trained, and equipped than some other units in the French Army but that’s it and one could argue that exists in any Army, The Paras with the Brits, the 75th Infantry Regiment with the Yanks and/or our own CSOR. They ain’t superman and as I am sure you ain’t either, that probably is “a good thing.”

If you find this hostile then trust me don’t waste the plane fare. It is nothing compared to what some nasty Chef Caporal will toss your way at Orange or wherever they’re running recruit depot these days.

I strongly suggest you switch from send to receive for a while here, or you will be introduced quickly to our local warning system, and if you bitcha bout it odds are you won't like an hour or two of theri unique brand of duck walking.

For what it’s worth from my addled memory. Rue d'Ostende
67000 Strasbourg, is where you want to go. It’s due east from the main railway station about a good 30-40 minute walk IIRC, better to write down the address at the little glass kiosk at the station entrance and take a taxi.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl&q=


----------



## Chain

Is Rue d'Ostende like fort De Nogent?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Chain said:
			
		

> Is Rue d'Ostende like fort De Nogent?



1, rue d'Ostende is the address of Quartier (Barracks) Lecourbe, where a L.E. recruiting office is located in Strasbourg.  If you are coming across the Rhine at Kehl (from the direction of Lahr) you keep to the right.  There used to be signs (small but visible) indicating the direction.


----------



## daftandbarmy

FWIW, there were 2 soldiers in my unit (1 PARA) who deserted and joined the FFL in 1987. They were back 10 months later (and did 10 months in cells to make up for it). Their reports on the FFL were that the basic training was pretty cavalier, including getting beaten up alot and having live grenades chucked at them, and that the food was even worse than the British Army was able to provide at the time. They each looked like they lost about 20 pounds. The pay was also ridiculously low, which also impressed me at the time as pay in the daft&barmy at that time was pretty awful. 

Later, in 1992 or so when I was back in Canada, a soldier from my militia company joined the Legion - 2 REP - and had alot of good things to say about it. He made it to LCpl after 5 years, then left to do contract work as a combat medic somewhere in North Africa. I called him in Corsica once when he was on guard duty and it sounded like he was having a good time doing daily 10 mile runs etc in the local mountains!

So, the lesson here is that it all depends. Why not give it a shot and let us know how it works out for you?


----------



## George Wallace

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> 1, rue d'Ostende is the address of Quartier (Barracks) Lecourbe, where a L.E. recruiting office is located in Strasbourg.  If you are coming across the Rhine at Kehl (from the direction of Lahr) you keep to the right.  There used to be signs (small but visible) indicating the direction.



When was the last time you were in Strassbourg?  Seems to me that the last time I was there, the FFL was long gone and that Camp was now devided up into tiny plots as a "Community Garden".


----------



## Rowshambow

I saw a show on the FFL on discovery a couple of years ago, now from what I remember, isn't the legion one of the only units to have never done well in battle? I think (once again from what I can recall) the guy talking was saying they usually put the Legion into battles that are "unwinable", I mean it makes sense, why put in your fellow Countryman when you can put in the dregs of society that can't make it in their own society!
Seriously think about it, why join the legion, is it because of training?, tours? really the SAS or JTF2 are probably better trained (prob cause they don't talk about it) tours, well the Strats right now are doing many rotos back to back, so really what are the reasons to join the FFL? I know it's not to get the french Lang training! Is it?


----------



## Blackadder1916

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When was the last time you were in Strassbourg?



About 5 years ago, but as I spent most of my time in the centre-ville or in a village on the outskirts visiting a friend I don't recall going by the barracks.  To refresh my memory (damn those aluminum mess tins), I checked their website.
http://www.legion-recrute.com/en/ou.php

If I recall correctly the last time I actually went by there (visiting a friend/French officer who served with them) was in 1994 shortly before I left Lahr.  But I think that the French Army camp to the south of Strasbourg (which was visible if driving up from Lahr on the French side) is no longer there.


----------



## Danjanou

Well I just double checked the Google map link I put up earlier and it still shows the red roofed while building s there just up from the traffic circle and what i guess is the small grass parade square. Don't know how old the pictures on google are and/or what they're being used for. 

For the older types move east on the link and take a look at Lahr, Baden, and Hugey.  8)


----------



## Chain

Wellthanks for the support daftandbarmy .But againI just want to see whats it about I mean it unlike any other army in the world in that it only fights for france but swears allegience to themselves. I heard the pay went up but its not why I want to join but rather the mystique of it. As was said in one of the videos they are not special forces nor do they want to find the best shooters in the world rather they want to teach the soldiers on how to go into battle with nothing or in an environment with nothing and still able to fight naywere without the use of modern day high technology and how to do certain things that normally would not be taught anywere else. Plus as said before its maybe the only army that does almost everything real whether they be exercises hand to hand combat or training regime.Anyways chances are I probably wont go to the Legion not for at least 2 years since it took me 3 years of hell to try and get into the University and take the criminology course that I will be taking in the fall,and I'am not about to throw that away since the acceptance is very strict at UofA. But if after 2 years I still feel the same way about the Legion as I do know then I guess I'll join. I mean my cousin never once told me lie and when he talked about them he was really taken by how trained and motivated they are.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Chain said:
			
		

> Wellthanks for the support daftandbarmy .But againI just want to see whats it about I mean it unlike any other army in the world in that it only fights for france but swears allegience to themselves. I heard the pay went up but its not why I want to join but rather the mystique of it. As was said in one of the videos they are not special forces nor do they want to find the best shooters in the world rather they want to teach the soldiers on how to go into battle with nothing or in an environment with nothing and still able to fight naywere without the use of modern day high technology and how to do certain things that normally would not be taught anywere else. Plus as said before its maybe the only army that does almost everything real whether they be exercises hand to hand combat or training regime[color=yellow[color=red]].Anyways [/color] chances are I probably wont  go to the Legion not for at least 2 years since it took me 3 years of hell to try and get into the University and take the criminology course that I will be taking in the fall,and I'am not about to throw that away since the acceptance is very strict at UofA.[/color] But if after 2 years I still feel the same way about the Legion as I do know then I guess I'll join. I mean my cousin never once told me lie and when he talked about them he was really taken by how trained and motivated they are.



Chain;
a few hints beginning with "shot rep over". Since I am not currently getting paid for spell/grammar/punctuation please refer to the proper FAQs. Your posts would then be easier to read.

Edit: my own glass castle is now fixed


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Chain;
> a few hints beging with "shot rep over". Since I am not curently getting paid for spell/grammer/punctution please refer to the apprioate FAQs. Your posts would then be easier to read.



I will echo what 3rd Herd has said as it is in the Guidelines. Enough said!

Army.Ca Staff


----------



## Torlyn

Chain said:
			
		

> Anyways chances are I probably wont go to the Legion not for at least 2 years since it took me 3 years of hell to try and get into the University and take the criminology course that I will be taking in the fall,and I'am not about to throw that away since the acceptance is very strict at UofA. But if after 2 years



Since when did U of A start offering a Criminology diploma program?  I've got my Crim degree from Calgary, and it was 4 years, as is the one I found on the U of A website.   Could you perhaps copy a link to the 2 year program?  I'm interested to see how the U of A has expanded on what I previously thought was only being offered at Red Deer College.

As well, as a prospective university student, I urge you to check the following link:
http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/apa4b.htm

You may want to look at MLA formats as well, as some of your papers (especially english) will require said format.  Good luck, and I look forward to seeing that link.

T


----------



## Chain

Here you go  

http://www.su.ualberta.ca/services_and_businesses/services/infolink/agc/featureprogram/criminology

Its probably the one that you talked about But I only paid for two semesters at the Grant mac college and the two years at the UofA.I will begin my first two semesters at the Grant Macewan Police and sociology program and then two years at the UofA. I can continue two more years at the criminology course at the UofA but maybe quit as I will already have enough courses completed to start my career. As for writing on forums or message chats I don't really look over it 100% of the time to see if it is grammatically correct so I'am sorry if I made anyone angry over this.


----------



## Franko

Back on topic troops....or this one will be locked up.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## slayer

I read the topics on these guys, but can't find the answer to my question, and was hoping one of you guys can.  If you can't learn French what happens to you?


----------



## George Wallace

slayer said:
			
		

> I read the topics on these guys, but can't find the answer to my question, and was hoping one of you guys can.  If you can't learn French what happens to you?



Do we seriously have to do this all over again?  It was only last week that we had this resurrected and closed, and now you want to try again?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Go to their website and ask them the question.

Here I will get you started, French Foreign Legion Website


----------



## tomahawk6

Ran across this video series tonight about life in the 2d Foreign Legion Infantry Regiment. Takes some of the romance out of the Legion meaning its all work and not alot of play. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=814_1207444048

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2dc_1207446572

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ee1_1207447428

A five part series about commando training in Fr Guiana.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1I3eXpWys&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp3lW_aVF3I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koDdy8BPg5s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mAgGXcd3Qo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18P5ZPXc520&feature=related


----------



## gl22222

ran across this site while doing a google- search , good info on this just wanted to say thanks, been in the cf for 6 years, have been very serousily debating joining the legion after im done teaching some courses summer anyways wish luck. thanks again


----------



## Colin Parkinson

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> FWIW, there were 2 soldiers in my unit (1 PARA) who deserted and joined the FFL in 1987. They were back 10 months later (and did 10 months in cells to make up for it). Their reports on the FFL were that the basic training was pretty cavalier, including getting beaten up alot and having live grenades chucked at them, and that the food was even worse than the British Army was able to provide at the time. They each looked like they lost about 20 pounds. The pay was also ridiculously low, which also impressed me at the time as pay in the daft&barmy at that time was pretty awful.
> 
> Later, in 1992 or so when I was back in Canada, a soldier from my militia company joined the Legion - 2 REP - and had alot of good things to say about it. He made it to LCpl after 5 years, then left to do contract work as a combat medic somewhere in North Africa. I called him in Corsica once when he was on guard duty and it sounded like he was having a good time doing daily 10 mile runs etc in the local mountains!
> 
> So, the lesson here is that it all depends. Why not give it a shot and let us know how it works out for you?



I knew a guy that did a tour in the legion back in the early 80's, he said that Garrison life was hell, but it was a great outfit in the field. that was 30 years ago so things will have changed.


----------



## Scott

I work with two guys who are former FFL. One who went Legion first then into the Royal Marines, the other reversed the process. They are doing back to back rotas in Chad right now and all of their security team are former FFL, and the pers include a lot of guys that these two served with. Oil and gas seems to be a popular stopover once done Legion life - either as private security or exploration/production.

One boy has told me a few stories, all humorous and all with a cautionary not (taken by me, not implied) I don't press for any more details. Both guys would be considered "touched" by most...

You will learn French before your DS learn patience. You will do what you're told. And if you're the type to quibble of head dress in a vehicle or socks in the mess then you likely shouldn't apply, it'll only make it hurt that much more.

Edit: damned autocorrect


----------



## a_majoor

An interesting article about what the FFL is doing in South America these days:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military/news/deep-in-the-jungle-with-the-french-foreign-legion-10487410?click=pm_news



> *Deep in the Jungle With the French Foreign Legion*
> PM goes to South America to find France's elite jungle warriors readying for a deadly new phase of a hidden conflict. Their targets: black market gold miners who have killed French officers.
> By Joe Pappalardo
> 
> Marco Di Lauro, Getty for PM
> 
> July 9, 2012 1:00 PM
> 
> Kourou, French Guiana—The truck lurches to a halt at the encampment, knocking over the FAMAS assault rifle leaning on the dashboard. Foulques De Samie, first lieutenant of the 1st platoon, 2nd company of the French Foreign Legion, grips it and gestures with his chin to open the door and dismount.
> 
> His platoon is lounging among the ruins of a sounding rocket site in French Guiana. Around the soliders are wrecked buildings overgrown with vegetation, piles of bent tubes of massive rocket bodies, and the ever-present hum and buzz of the jungle. Four officers are seated on metal chairs around a table, eating prepackaged military meals. A few legionnaires lie in hammocks, flipping through lad magazines. Handfuls of men sit in circles, perched on abandoned buckets. In one such group, a Chinese legionnaire is carefully slicing garlic with a knife and depositing it into the open mouth of a ring-top metal can of pasta.
> 
> The platoon's mission for the next few days is to protect the launch of an Ariane 5 rocket that carries hundreds of millions of dollars worth of satellite payload in its tip. The soldiers do this by patrolling the jungle outside the spaceport in BV-206 tracked vehicles and, if needed, by fast-roping from helicopters to intercept intruders. But their minds are elsewhere. "Protecting the launch area is not so interesting," De Samie says. "We do it because it's our job and our responsibility. But we prefer the other part of our mission, deeper in the jungle."
> 
> The Legion is spoiling for a fight. In the weeks ahead, their jungle warfare skills will be tested in an escalating battle between illegal gold miners and French authorities. Last week a gang of these miners (garimpeiros) killed two French military noncommissioned officers during a raid near the isolated jungle town of Dorlin. The operation to disband the miners was met with violence from the start. First, a helicopter was peppered with bullets from below as it flew over the camp. The subsequent raid on the ground was met with a well-coordinated attack; in addition to the two soliders killed, another two were seriously wounded. The attackers fled toward nearby Suriname as French forces sought to seal off the border. As of this writing they have not been found.
> 
> The specifics of the attack worry the upper and lower ranks. The miners were not armed with the typical shotgun and pistol—they had assault rifles. "Normally [garimpeiros] just run or give up," says one legionnaire on patrol outside Kourou, who declined to give a name. "So the problem is not necessarily their weapons, but that they want to kill us."
> 
> "We were not ready for such an attack here," says another legionnaire, this one from Belarus.
> 
> "Most people in the forest don't know how to fight," says Lt. Col. Nic Dufour, who's in charge of operations for the regiment. "But last week, they were more disciplined. It was an ambush." Dufour smiles without mirth and adds: "We'll get them."
> 
> Here in French Guiana, where mining and space launches are the only two current industries (oil drilling may begin soon following the discovery of 1.4 billion barrels offshore), the struggle is over taxes and ecology.
> 
> First, taxes: The vast unoccupied stretches of jungle enable contraband shipment, illegal immigrant smuggling, and large-scale illegal gold mining. One legionnaire, of Polish–British pedigree, said he took part in a raid that netted hundreds of miners. These black market miners are particularly well-organized; they take gold across the rivers that define national boundaries here and smuggle it out of airports positioned just on the other side. It's a festering diplomatic sore in this patch of eastern South America.
> 
> The garimpeiros are hard on the environment, too. One of the hallmarks of the illegal gold mining operations here is the use of mercury to separate the gold from the rock. "They are poisoning the forest, the water, they don't care," the Polish–British legionnaire says. "They try to say the mercury they carry is drinking water but when we pick up the bottles they're too heavy. Then we know we got them."
> 
> One perhaps surprising trait of the legionnaires in Guiana is their respect for this environment. They camp in the jungle more than 200 days of the year. One training exercise places them in the depths of the sauvage, with limited supplies, for up to seven weeks. "It's dangerous, and it's difficult," he says. "But we love the jungle, we have become comfortable here."
> 
> The respect and fondness for the jungle and thick forests here is a refrain that is repeated by many legionnaire officers and the rank-and-file, uncoached and independent of one another. They may not consider themselves environmentalists, but they are fierce protectors of their turf. It enrages them that intruders can come and destroy it. Not one cites the lack of tax collection as a reason to fight.
> 
> The Pole–Brit says he wants to open an eco-tourism operation here after his service is complete. "Look at the animals here," he says, sitting on top of a BV-206 during a spaceport patrol. One hand (complete with a legion tattoo at the base of his thumb) grips a metal bar, the thick muscles in his forearm bunching. "If we weren't here they'd be killed and eaten by now. The turtles can breed without someone coming and digging up their eggs. It's brilliant." He smiles, showing strong but slightly crooked teeth. "We love it here."
> 
> Not every legionnaire wants to make a permanent home of the jungle, of course. Over whiskey-spiked tea, one wanted to know where the best places are to live in the United States. He ruled out the hot areas of the south and hot oceanfront areas and, after a round of inquiries, decided that the sparsely populated mountains of Montana would suit him best.
> 
> France created the foreign legion in 1831 to swell its military with foreign-born troops that could handle unsavory and difficult assignments. Foreign-born legionnaires can become French citizens at the end of their service, but only French-born can become officers.
> 
> The idea that they are a corps of violent criminals is antiquated. Murderers and other violent felons are not allowed in. The legionnaires are tough men with pasts worth fleeing, though. New crops of recruits come from wherever there is strife and a lack of opportunity. "In the 1990s we had many recruits from Eastern Europe," Dufour says. "Now we have more from Latin America and Asia. In this regiment we have legionnaires from 60 nationalities."
> 
> The legion is famed for its legacy of tough fights across the 20th century. The 21st century has witnessed them in modern hot spots: At least half of the men in Dufour's battalion have combat experience in Afghanistan. They are counted among the world's elite warriors, often given the toughest jobs in the worst places.
> 
> But in French Guiana, the rules of engagement are tricky for legionnaires. Legally, this colony is French soil, not a South American war zone. The legionnaires have no power to arrest here; they serve as tactical muscle that back up police (gendarmes). "We are here to help them," Dufour says. "They tell us what to do."
> 
> Yet even before the ambush last week, the men of the French Foreign Legion were often first into the line of fire during raids. If French air force aircraft or satellites spot a mining camp, legionnaires can drop in from helicopter-mounted ropes through the jungle canopy, securing prisoners for the gendarmes to arrest.
> 
> Their combat experience and military prowess are needed now more than ever, with garimpeiros on the ground carrying assault weapons and going out of the way to kill authorities. The legionnaires are expert soldiers, but they acknowledge that both sides can operate in the dense, dangerous environment where dehydration, cloying heat, poisonous insects, and even blood-sucking, disease-carrying bats pose dangers on par with armed gunmen.
> 
> "Everything is difficult in the forest," De Saime says. "Everything is dangerous. You have to know yourself very well to survive here." Asked if he's expecting a tough campaign to follow the attacks, he nods grimly. The legionnaires know they'll need to put up a show of force in the coming months to deter better-armed gangs from operating in this area. It's a campaign few will notice besides the combatants.
> 
> For today and tomorrow—until the rocket launches from this equatorial spaceport—the platoon is on routine protection duty. That means rolling around the perimeter of the launchpad in armored vehicles, trekking on extended foot patrols and operating antiaircraft missile batteries. After the sat reaches orbit, the troops here will be ready to join the others to take the fight to the enemy of their adopted military and their adopted home—the jungles of French Guiana.
> 
> Read more: Deep in the Jungle With the French Foreign Legion - Popular Mechanics


----------



## daftandbarmy

Thucydides said:
			
		

> An interesting article about what the FFL is doing in South America these days:
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military/news/deep-in-the-jungle-with-the-french-foreign-legion-10487410?click=pm_news



"Everything is difficult in the forest," De Saime says. "Everything is dangerous. You have to know yourself very well to survive here." Asked if he's expecting a tough campaign to follow the attacks, he nods grimly. The legionnaires know they'll need to put up a show of force in the coming months to deter better-armed gangs from operating in this area. It's a campaign few will notice besides the combatants. 

Rubbish... the Jungle is neutral, and this guy is a drama Queen  ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> "Everything is difficult in the forest," De Saime says. "Everything is dangerous. You have to know yourself very well to survive here . . . ." . . .
> 
> Rubbish... the Jungle is neutral, and this guy is a drama Queen  ;D



Maybe not a "drama Queen"



> Foulques De Samie, first lieutenant of the 1st platoon, 2nd company of the French Foreign Legion,



But he does sound like a typical new lieutenant with his brand new platoon command.  Dreams of glory and fantasies of having his wooden hand (head?) in the museum.


----------



## Rifleman62

The Jungle is Neutral: a very good book that proves your point.

The story of Chapman's Malayan jungle adventure can be found in The Jungle is Neutral, Frederick Spencer Chapman, Lyon Press, ISBN 1-59228-107-9, also in the book Jungle Soldier by Brian Moynahan, Quercus History, ISBN 978-1-84916-076-6

A remarkable fellow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Spencer_Chapman


----------



## Jungle

I did that course in French Guyana with the FFL, and been in the jungle in Australia and Indonesia. The jungle in South America was much worse than anything I have seen anywhere else.

The terrain is rough, the climate is tough and the wildlife is dangerous. That forest is unforgiving.

3e REI at the time were sending out platoon-size patrols to the Brazilian border for 60 days at a time; the Regt was losing on average one man every month just by drowning.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Not by any means a “jungle expert” but I noticed that touring the Ecuadorian  Amazon, working in Venezuela (helping my brother with geophysics stuff) and touring around in Malaysia (peninsula not Sarawak) that jungles come in many flavours, Malaysia is mountainous terrain covered in thick foliage and rocky,  Amazon is much flatter, thicker vegetation, far more mud and gumbo. Venezuela is generally hilly with mud a lot of swamp in-between the hills. 
Also a lot of the action in the Malay emergency happened in the plantations, with the CT’s using the jungle to hide in and transit from place to place.      

Venezuela, the wasps were considered the most dangerous thing in the jungle.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Jungle said:
			
		

> I did that course in French Guyana with the FFL, and been in the jungle in Australia and Indonesia. The jungle in South America was much worse than anything I have seen anywhere else.
> 
> The terrain is rough, the climate is tough and the wildlife is dangerous. That forest is unforgiving.
> 
> 3e REI at the time were sending out platoon-size patrols to the Brazilian border for 60 days at a time; the Regt was losing on average one man every month just by drowning.



Coming from a guy whose Army.ca name is 'jungle', I'll believe you. ;D


----------



## Danjanou

I'm with Colin, by no means an SME like Jungle is,  I have spent a fair bit of time in rain forests and jungles in Thailand, the Philippines and Central and South America. The stuff in southern Panama and Colombia near the Panama border ( Darien Gap) was just brutal. I can't see Guyana being much different.


----------



## daftandbarmy

This is a pretty good program. Those guys don't seem to have too much fun though....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQJyBqT2qPY


----------



## Jungle

Guys, I certainly do not claim to be an expert on the jungle; I have done the trg and served in tropical areas, but did not spend enough time there to claim expert status.
Some of the instructors from 3e REI were the real deal, guys who loved the forest and looked the part, with leishmaniasis scars and everything... but when we invited them to come and experience the arctic, they sent an Alpine Infantry unit instead...  >


----------



## Jungle

Here's an interesting blog from an Irish kid who went for the Légion:

http://bankstobattlefields.blogspot.ie/


----------



## daftandbarmy

Jungle said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting blog from an Irish kid who went for the Légion:
> 
> http://bankstobattlefields.blogspot.ie/



Nice to see that the glamour endures!  :sarcasm:


----------



## tomahawk6

Vanity Fair explores the mystique of the French Foreign Legion.

http://www.vanityfair.com/unchanged/2012/12/french-foreign-legion-expendables


----------



## jollyjacktar

Excellent read, T6.  Jives with stories friends who spent time with them.


----------



## George Wallace

There are still 10 Legionnaires in Strasbourg manning Recruiting on Rue D'Ostende.  It is the only building on the street.   :camo:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There are still 10 Legionnaires in Strasbourg manning Recruiting on Rue D'Ostende.  It is the only building on the street.   :camo:



They will be very busy over the next few months.  France has brought 13DBLE back from the UAE and is reactivating them as a full strength Regiment.  They are also supposed to add an additional Company to each Legion Regiment.  

The Legion is going to grow by something like 1000 legionnaires so anyone looking to join, now would be a good time to do so.


----------



## daftandbarmy

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There are still 10 Legionnaires in Strasbourg manning Recruiting on Rue D'Ostende.  It is the only building on the street.   :camo:



And I bet you won't see any of them wearing high vis belts or flak jackets


----------



## Danjanou

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There are still 10 Legionnaires in Strasbourg manning Recruiting on Rue D'Ostende.  It is the only building on the street.   :camo:



Hey looks like they finally repainted it since 1980  8)


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And I bet you won't see any of them wearing high vis belts or flak jackets









Short Shorts and Prison Tats are a must though  ;D

One thing though, I've never seen a fat Legionnaire.


----------



## tomahawk6

Article about an American in the FFL and how its tough for Americans to join the Legion. Learning French is the big hurdle. To join the recruit must learn 400 words. With the poor state of our educational system its hardly a shock.

https://www.stripes.com/news/europe/americans-struggle-to-meet-the-french-foreign-legion-s-high-bar-1.497591

CAMP DE CARPIAGNE, France — For almost 200 years, the French Foreign Legion has prided itself on offering a haven for men yearning for adventure and a new start in life.

It was just what “Edward,” a 24-year-old Californian, was looking for after he was booted out of the U.S. Marine Corps in 2015 for a disciplinary infraction.

“I can’t go into too much detail about what I did, but I was young and very stupid, and that’s why I’m no longer in the Marines,” Edward said.

Edward — who has a new identity given to him by the Legion — is now an anti-tank missile operator in the 1st Foreign Cavalry Regiment based near Marseille on the Mediterranean coast.


----------

